# تجربة علمية و الفائدة الروحية



## amselim (5 يونيو 2009)

التجربة : 

أحضر بعض العلماء ثلاثة فئران متماثلة في كل شيء تقريبًا، وأجروا عليهم ثلاثة تجارب مختلفة:

1- وضعوا الفأر الأول في حوض كبير مليء بالماء، لا سبيل للفأر للفرار منه.  ثم وضعوا الحوض وبه الفأر، في موضع مظلم لا يوجد به أي شعاع من النور.  ثم بدأوا يلاحظون ما يحدث.
" لاحظ العلماء أن الفأر استطاع أن يسبح في الماء لمدة سبع دقائق فقط، ثم استسلم بعدها للغرق.

2- وضع العلماء الفأر الثاني في نفس الحوض، لكن وضعوا الحوض في مكان بحيث يصله عليه شعاع بسيط من النور.
"  لاحظ العلماء أن الفأر استطاع أن يعيش ستة وثلاثين ساعة فقط، ثم استسلم بعدها للغرق.
3- وضع العلماء الفأر الثالث في نفس الحوض، لكن وضعوا الحوض في مكان كامل الإضاءة.

" لاحظ العلماء أن الفأر استطاع أن يسبح فى الماء لفترة طويلة، ثم استطاع أن يقفز خارج الحوض وينطلق ليبدأ حياته من جديد.



الحقيقة العلمية والاستنتاج: 

كلما تعرض الكائن الحي (الفأر في التجربة) وهو يصارع ظروف الحياة المختلفة (الغرق في التجربة) للنور؛ فإنه يستطيع أن يواجه الظروف فترة أطول، وبطريقة أفضل، مما لو كان هناك ظلام.  وتطول هذه الفترة كلّما ازداد كَمّ الضوء المتعرض له الكائن الحي.
الفائدة الروحية:

1- إن الذي يعيش في خطاياه، بعيدًا عن الرب يسوع المسيح، يعيش في ظلمة (أفسس5: 8)؛ وفي النهاية تقوده الظلمة إلى الموت الأبدي (رومية6: 23).  لكن الشخص الذي يتجاوب مع نور الرب الذي يصل إليه من خلال أصوات وطرق مختلفة هو يحيا.  ويقوده هذا النور أن يعرف:

أ) حقيقة نفسه كيف أنه وُلد بالخطية (مزمور51:3-5).
ب) وأنه يعيش بالذنوب والخطايا، وهو في نظر الله ميت روحيًا (أفسس2:1)، وإذا استمر على هذا الحال فإن عليه أن يدفع أجرة الخطية التي هي موت (رومية6:23).
ج) إن المسيح مات من أجله على الصليب؛ فيأتي إليه معترفًا بخطاياه من كل قلبه، قائلاً كما قال العشار قديمًا «اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ»، والنتيجة أنه سينجو من الموت الأبدي وسينال الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا5:24).

2- في مزمور18: 28 يقول الكتاب «لأنك أنت (الرب) تضيء سراجي.  الرب إلهي ينير ظلمتي» وأيضًا في مزمور27: 1 يقول الكتاب «الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف».  من هنا نفهم أن الرب يسوع هو نورنا الذي ينير لنا الطريق التي نسلكها، حيث أنه قال «أعلِّمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها»؛ وبهذا نستطيع أن نتغلب على كل الظروف التي تصادفنا، وهذا لن يتحقق إلا من خلال الشركة الدائمة مع الرب والوجود الدائم في حضرته.

3- في مز119: 105 يقول الكتاب «سراج لرجلي كلامك، ونور لسبيلي» وأيضًا في نفس المزمور (ع130) يقول «فتح (دخول) كلامك ينير، يعقِّل الجُهّال».  من هنا نفهم أن كلمة الله وسيلة أساسية لا غنى عنها لنا ونحن نسير في الطريق، لأنها تنيره وتعرِّفنا كيف نسير بدون تخبُّط.  وبالتالي عندما نحيا في ضوء كلمة الله بطريقة عملية، نستطيع نحن أن ننير الطريق للآخرين ونجدِّد لهم الأمل والرجاء، ولا سيما عندما تظلم الدنيا من حولهم.

4- يقدِّم المسيح نفسه للكنيسة (جماعة المؤمنين) كرجائها الثابت، ككوكب الصبح المنير في رؤيا22: 16، كما ورد هذا التعبير أيضًا في 2بطرس1: 19 «إلى أن ينفجر النهار (أي يأتي فجره) ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم».  ومن المعروف أن كوكب الصبح هو نجم مضيء وهو أول نجم يظهر في الفجر.  ومن هنا نتعلم:

أ) أن الذي يتمتع برؤية هذا الكوكب هو الشخص الساهر المنتظر وليس النائم.
ب) ظهور الكوكب في الفجر يعلن ببساطة أن الليل كاد أن ينتهي، والصباح قارب على المجيء؛ وهذا يعطي مزيدًا من الصبر ومزيدًا من القوة على احتمال الآلام وقسوة الليل وذلك لأنه لن يبقى طويلاً فسرعان ما يأتي الصباح.وهذا ما يفعله معنا نور رجاء مجيء المسيح ثانية عندما يكون أمامنا بصفة مستمرة: يجعلنا نسهر.. يجعلنا نصبر ونحتمل.


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2009)

*رائع بجد الدمج ده
ميرسى amselim*


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا الموضوع يا عم سليم

شكراااااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sara A (6 يونيو 2009)

> كلما تعرض الكائن الحي (الفأر في التجربة) وهو يصارع ظروف الحياة المختلفة (الغرق في التجربة) للنور؛ فإنه يستطيع أن يواجه الظروف فترة أطول، وبطريقة أفضل، مما لو كان هناك ظلام. وتطول هذه الفترة كلّما ازداد كَمّ الضوء المتعرض له الكائن الحي.
> 
> 1- إن الذي يعيش في خطاياه، بعيدًا عن الرب يسوع المسيح، يعيش في ظلمة (أفسس5: 8)؛ وفي النهاية تقوده الظلمة إلى الموت الأبدي (رومية6: 23). لكن الشخص الذي يتجاوب مع نور الرب الذي يصل إليه من خلال أصوات وطرق مختلفة هو يحيا. ويقوده هذا النور


*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ميرسى amselim*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2009)

راااااااااائع يا عم سليم 

ميررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2009)




----------

